

Demand Harvesting - Maro
http://startup-marketing.com/demand-harvesting-the-easiest-driver-for-startups/

======
Maro
I'm wondering whether it would be possible, with access to Google search data,
to statistically find areas ripe for demand harvesting (eg. people search for
X and can't find it).

